# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Oproep Myelitis Tranversa-patienten

## grijze zaag

*zoek senioren vanaf 60+ die deze ziekte kregen*om hun ervaringen mede te delen ,info over de ziekte heb ik genoeg, jonge mensen heb ik gevonden maar nog geen enkele < senior>het is een erge ziekte en moeilijk te aanvaarden zeker voor jonge mensen maar ook voor nog actieve <senioren> is dit moeilijk,mijn echgenoot was super aktief !!!

----------


## grijze zaag

*Nog een oproep;

Is er in nederland iemand <,senior> met ruggemersvochtonsteking of myelitis transversa die graag dringend contakt wil met iemand van 60+ met die ziekte?

Graag zou ik in contact komen met deze personen. 
Mailen kan ook [email protected]* 

Dank aan iedereen!!

----------

